# Galaxy III Case



## HaXXiZOR (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-GAL3

Could someone please check that out for me i'm not to sure because I searched micto atx cases on that site and that came up but it's stateing ATX? will this fit a micro ATX motorboard as I am wanting to move my computer into a new case as i'm bored off the one I currently have and i'm also upgrading my pc at the same time aswell thanks. 

By the way my motherboard specs

Manfacturer: FOXCONN
Model: A74MX-S/A74MX-K 

Will my motherboard fit this case?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

I dont believe that it will, but it is hard to determine because it says or smaller.
Im sure that there are some with both mounting points but it doent say that clearly on this one.
You may have to email them and find out for certain.

Also if I can ask about the rest your setup.
A 450 watt PS is possibly too small depending on what else you have.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

An aMTX Mobo will fit into an ATX case. That case is pretty poor quality and I'm sure the PSU is even less quality.


----------

